
Cupping, the Rio Olympics Health Trend, Can Do More Harm Than Good - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/cupping-the-rio-olympics-health-trend-can-do-more-harm-than-good
======
mccourt
I've had this done to my feet before in Japan and China. One time it hurt and
left a painful bruise for a couple days. Usually no problems or pain. Also no
marks after the first couple times I had it done. Half the times I've had it
done were with suction cups, not the glass and flame method that originally
existed. I'm not sure it really did anything, but maybe.

------
pavel_lishin
I've had this done in Russia, as a kid - it was pretty popular.

